# baby died day before my due date at 39+6



## angelmummy

i lost my little man just over 8 months ago at 39+6 day before my due date. i already have ds who is 2 1/2. I had a normal healthy pregnancy identical to my first ds pregnancy and everything was great. i dont smoke, drink or anything, eat healthy and went to all my scans etc. Day before i saw midwife and heard heartbeat (for the last time!!) which was fine at 148 bpm. She joked i would have baby that week as head well down. That night i woke up with the weirdest feeling and just knew he had gone. rang hospital in panic thinking i might be wrong (praying i was wrong even though i knew he had gone) and went up to be monitored and heard worst news and words ever... i am sorry your baby has no heartbeat. my world fell apart. i will never get over this ever. how do i carry on knowing my baby died at the last second. i should have been bring him home as a full term healthy baby. he was 7lb exactly and a good lenght. we had all tests etc done and no reason was found for his death told it was "just one of those tragic things, act of good". how cruel to get to end of 9 months and then lose him. why let me keep him 9 months and then take him away. i will never ever be the same person as long as i live. hate the bitter angry preson i have become.


----------



## todteach

I'm so sorry that you have gone through this hun. It is not fair at all. Sending you my love, hugs and support. If you need to scream, yell, or cry..........we're all here to listen. :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

words can not describe how deeply sorry i am for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:hugs::hug::hugs: So sorry xXx


----------



## charliesmom

I am SO sorry! I've never heard anything else more cruel :(


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG this is horrifying. I cant begin to imagine what you have gone through or anything here. Its terrible. :cry:


----------



## ladynice

Am so sorry Honey... Words can't explain whatyou must be going through.... :cry: I wish I was there to just hold you :hugs:
Love Lee


----------



## v2007

Hi, im so so sorry for the loss of your son. 

This happend to me last year my daughter Taylor died at 39+4 on the day she was due to delivered by c-section. 

There really is nothing more cruel that to carry our children for 40 weeks only for them to cruely snatched away from us at the last day. 

There is an organisation called SANDS
(Stilllbirth and Neo-natal Death Society), im not sure if anyone has mentioned this to you. But it has a forum https://www.sandsforum.org/ and sadly it is full of Mummies and Daddies who have suffered a loss of a child. 

Loads of :hug::hug::hug:

Victoria x x


----------



## xclairex

oh darlin you could do with a big hug if u ever need anything anyone to listen to you always have us i am so sorry this awful thing has happened to you and it should never happen to anyone i dont no what else to say but i truly am sorry hun xx


----------



## honeybunch2k7

:hug: :hug: :hug:
'


----------



## pinkmac85

:hug: so sorry for your loss :hug: Just know we are all hear to talk or listen if you just need to vent!


----------



## dizzy65

awe i am sorry to hear that. My cousin just lost his son, during the summer. His fiance gave birth too his son and it was born dead. i am so sorry for ur loss :hugs: i hope everything gets better for u.. i no u will never for get. but i hope the pain will get better. i no my cousin is having a really hard time with it :hugs:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

My friend just lost her baby the same way, sadly it was because the cord dettached. Her little girl died a week or so before her due date. It's such a terrible tragedy and i'm so sorry for your loss. My friend has had everyone there for her I hope you have a good support system, and everyone here is here for you also. Big :hugs:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Sweetie

I am so sorry. I wish I had something better to say but OH and I will be thinking of you and your angel


----------



## JASMAK

:hug:


----------



## Wishfull

Oh your poor sweetie. My heart goes out to you to get all that way an at the end for this cruel cruel thing to happen. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time. I have found this site to be amazing the support the women give each other. We dont always have the answers for each other but we try our best. If you need to just let it all out an scream about it were always here. I do hope that you look after yourself over the next few days just take it easy. An every emotion you start to feel over the next few days weeks. There all normal. Sad, tired, lost, angry. Let all your tears flow aswel.
Were all here for you. It really is so so cruel that your baby was taken away to be n angel right at the end.
Take care.
xxx


----------



## misstrouble

I can not begin to imagine what you are going through. I am so sorry for you loss and my thoughts are with you. Take care of yourself and if you ever need to chat shout or scream, everyone on this site is gr8 and will be happy to listen xx:hug:


----------



## tillymum

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## dawny690

:hug: Im so sorry for your loss hun, although you will never forget your little angel I hope you get the support you need so you can continue with your life and just remember your angel sweetie. Also give your little boy lots of hugs they say children are the best cure xx


----------



## krazykat

I'm so sorry for your loss and how you must feel. God and time helps heal.....I will pray for you! :hugs::hugs::hug::hug:


----------



## sarah_george

I am soo sorry for your loss, I have no idea how you would even start to come to terms with that, its truely truely awful, thinking of you and sending you big :hug: xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

I am so very sorry darling for your loss. My thoughts are with you.

:hug:


----------



## Sovereign

Oh hunny, i'm so so sorry. I can't even imagine what it must have been like for you. :hugs:


----------



## Dona

This is one of the saddest things I have heard. My thoughts are with you and I am sending you my love and lots of :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## cupcake

I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope that one day the bitterness will fade for you. I can't imagine your pain. I hope that your future is filled with the happiness you deserve.


----------



## JLS

:hug:


----------



## WW1

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts are with you :hug: :hug:


----------



## Jkelmum

:hug: I am sorry which I know doesnt help but we are here for you if and when you need us :hug:


----------



## 2nd time mum

So so sorry for your loss and it is so cruel aswell - thinking of you xx


----------



## NickyT75

Just wanted to give you a :hug: I lost my daughter 6 months ago and am still struggling.

I agree with Victoria... have a look at the Sands website & I hope you can find some comfort there from speaking to people who know what you are going through :hugs: xx


----------



## LaDY

:hugs: 

Im so sorry hun...sending you lots of love xx


----------



## mordino

oh man...I'm so sorry for your tragic loss. I just can't imagine what you are going through. That is so cruelly sad.


----------



## Drazic<3

My heart goes out to you and your family.
i am so so sorry
:hug: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Logiebear

First of all let me give you this :hugs: 

I can only say that I have been a friend to some one who experienced this also. There was never an explanation given and she lives with the grief even now after 8 yrs and 2 more children. She keeps his picture by her bedside and tells him goodnight every night. She has his picture on the bedroom wall and his hand and foot prints to remember him by. I have been there for these long 8 yrs for her, like every one is here for you hun. Do not let the grief eat you up inside and take every opportunity to shout, scream and cry to let ot out. Have you asked your gp for grief counselling hun? 

Don't hate yourself or the person you have become, just know that in time you will learn to accpet the tragic and terrible loss you suffered. I feel for you hun. What is your sons name?


----------



## SJK

so so sorry :cry: :hugs: xx


----------



## haaza123

so so sorry. xxx 

<a href="https://our-memorial-garden.com/"><img src="https://remembranceticker.tickershack.com/tickers/bmn2nnzro1sqnqq1.png" alt="TickerShack.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>

<a href="https://our-memorial-garden.com/"><img src="https://remembranceticker.tickershack.com/tickers/bmn2nnzrpmihhdac.png" alt="TickerShack.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>

<a href="https://our-memorial-garden.com/"><img src="https://remembranceticker.tickershack.com/tickers/bmn2nnzrukjw8xwf.png" alt="TickerShack.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## Bellylicious

:hug::hugs:

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## porkpie1981

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ellasmummy

:hugs: 

So sorry for your Loss xx


----------



## anita665

:hugs::hugs: I can't even begin to imagine how hard this must have been for you. My thoughts are with you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chris77

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Bunnipowder

im not going to say i know how you feel because every one is differnt but i had a similar story i lost my little boy 5days old and im still waiting for apt at hospital to get answers. I feel i have changed so much as a person and bitter and angry is exactly how i am, i just look at other people with babies and think why cant i be one of them? and why me?? and to be honest I think we will always feel like that, because it just seems to happen to the mom's who never risked their babies health for a second, always the ones who least deserve it x


----------



## wantababybump

I am truly very sorry for your loss, your story is so heartbreaking :(:hugs:


----------



## tink

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jacky24

Im trully so sorry for your loss. It is very hard i know, i lost my son at 37weeks and 2days ,4days before my scheduled c-section. 

It is hard and some days become a living hell, telling all we are fine and coping... I pray that as the days go by the pain will ease i will never tell you that it gets easier it just becomes more bearable. 

:hug: pm me if you ever need to talk


----------



## Cariad_bach

Im so very very sorry xxx


----------



## ClaireyF

I can't imagine the pain your going through. your in my thoughts and prayers :hug: xx


----------



## claralouise

:hug::hug:


----------

